# Benny got attacked by a chihuahua ( rant)



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Our next door neighbors have 4 small dogs who live in the back yard. They try to fence fight with our dogs so we never have our dogs in the back yard unless there to keep them from the fence. We have them potty in the side yard to avoid conflict.

Benny is usually very tolerant of small dogs, but will give these dogs "the look" if we pass them on our walk because he nows they are his "fencenemies." Igive him a firm "leave it" and we pass without incident.

Today our walk, as passed their house to turn into our driveway, their chihuahua/mix, with leash attached barreled down their driveway and attacked Benny, barking and latching on. I told Benny leave it and yanked him away, but the little dog was still latched on and Benny was growling , trying to get him off. I could not get the dog off Benny, because I needed both hands on Benny. I yelled at the owner who was outside chatting with a friend and he grabbed his dog off Benny. The little dog was yelping, and I think it was because of the way the owner grabbed him. Both dogs are fine but I was really worried Benny was going to kill that little dog and I would have felt terrible.

I wish people with little dogs were more responsible.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i go throught the same thing in my neighborhood but its with 2 yorkies.So far they have only biten me.But everyday on our walk they are outside going nuts at their fence acting like they want to kill us.Im afraid one day they will escape and im not going to be able to hold my 2 back...i wish the owners would take them inside when he hears them barking and growling non stop..i know when im outside and my dogs bark at people walking by our fence i hush them or remove them from situation


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

That's horrible. I would find that very frustrating if my neighbors had dogs like that. I find a lot of people with small dogs like that just don't understand the problems they can cause. The other day I was walking Casey in my neighborhood and we were walking by a house that had a pomeranian that came charging out of its backyard and came running towards Casey barking and growling, we quickly walked to the other side of the road, and the dog continued to bark and charge to the middle of the road, not actually getting to Casey but still coming in the middle of the road! It agitated Casey a lot, and the owners were standing by the house talking, not even looking once at what their dog was doing!! 
I get SO annoyed when owners are so irresponsible!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

It's really terrible that people allow their pets to be in such dangerous situations like that, all because there dog "thinks it's a big dog". My grandma was a miniature/toy poodle lover and at one point she had a little one named Gypsy. Gypsy would bark and growl at any big dog, and would actually latch onto our golden (who, lucky for her, didn't really care). However, one day she picked on the wrong dog. She ran over to a neighbor's house and attacked their German Shepherd and he was not tolerant. He tore her up so bad she almost didn't make it. It didn't stop her, nor did it make my grandmother manage her better. Can't fix stupid apparently.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

My dad's neighbors have two boxers that used to try to kill anyone that walk by the fence, whether behind it or just my dad going in his own backyard. He couldn't sleep past 6am because when people would let their dogs out from other yards, the boxers would go nuts.

He bought the best treats he could find and fed both of them 3x a day from his backyard. It took about a week and half...

Now when he goes outside, the two dogs don't make a peep. Yeah, you can say it is bad because he doesn't know if the dogs have food allergies,etc, but if their owners cared they wouldn't be living in the backyard. He also gave the treats to the neighbors BEHIND the boxers and on the other side of the boxers. It is their little neighborhood secret.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I cannot understand why people don't take far more care with their little dogs, that are obviously so much more vulnerable.

I quit going to our dog park for several reasons and one was one man's set of min-pins and a couple other little terror-dogs. These things just went hog wild on the big dogs. I cringed. I figured it was just a matter of time until they went after the "wrong" dog and I didn't want it to be mine that snapped on one of them.

I am so happy and grateful I don't share a fenceline with anyone. That fence fighting would drive me nuts.

Hope Benny is ok. Sounds like he behaved well.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

What a coincidence! A neighbor of mine has a reactive Yorkie and they both just seem to have a grudge against big dogs. We've been reported to the complex several times which were false accusations. Today, we were taking Abby out for her night walk and as we passed this neighbors door, we heard the door open. The Yorkie came out barking and lunging at Abby while the owner hasn't even fully opened the door yet. 

I just can't stand little dogs anymore. Grr!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

GSDkid said:


> I just can't stand little dogs anymore. Grr!!



It's not the dogs. It is some of the owners and I know that is what you meant. Some seem to think it is funny that their little dog wants to take on the big dog and than the big dog is a bully if he reacts. They would be the first to call AC if a big dog hurt their little one.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Debbieg said:


> It is some of the owners and I know that is what you meant.


 Yea, you're right. I should've worded it better.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

something similar happened to my daughter's dog, I had him on leash, in my yard, sitting at heel, he is an adult unneutered male GS, the neighbor's maltese that was dog aggresssive, she put him down loose and he attacked Sin grabbing onto the side of his mouth, Sin, without standing, shook his head, dislodging the dog and throwing him. Little dog lost 2 teeth, broke the roof of his mouth, and dislocated his jaw, tons of blood!!! Sin had 2 blood blisters.. there were witnesses, as the neighbor had asked me to come out as she was having a delivery and didn't want them in the house while she was alone...The delivery men saw the whole thing, The neighbor later trashed me on facebook and the breed as vicious.. and that I should have paid the vet bills..Like really??? NOT!!!

Luckily we were moving and I for sure wasn't paying for her stupidity...Since then when little dogs come up to my guys barking I tell the owners the story and say "You do know your dog can die don't you?" Usually the response is a tightening of the lead or a quick grab of their dog.. I do hit dogs with my purse, bag or leash to keep them away from my dogs, i do not let my dogs handle them. People are dumb!!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

file a police report that their dog attacked yours. every time this happens file a police report.


----------

